# Topography in your city



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

How about something a little different, i.e., the altitude and relief of your city. Below are the high points in all the boroughs of NYC. I would include the low point, but they are at sea level for all five:

Staten Island - Todt Hill: 420 ft/128 mtrs.
Bronx - Fieldston Hill; 285 ft/87 mtrs.
Manhattan - Bennett Park; 265 ft/81 mtrs.
Queens - North Shore Tower Hill; 258 ft/79 mtrs.
Brooklyn - Battle Hill - 220 ft/67 mtrs.

http://americasroof.com/nyc-highest.shtml

Parts of NYC have some cool hills, especially the northern and central parts of Staten Island, where the hills are very steep and some of the streets resemble San Fran. Northern Manhattan and the Western end of the Bronx are pretty hilly too and provide some great views over looking the Hudson, e.g., Inwood in Manhattan and Wave Hill in the Bronx.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong is quite hilly, and the elevation changes dramatically. The highest point is Tai Mo Shan in the New Territories at 957 metres above Principal Datum. The deepest point is 66 metres below Principal Datum in Lo Chau Mun (Beaufort Channel) north of Po Toi Island.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

BTW, you can here to see more pics on NYC's highest points.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami: Flat as a board. The highest (natural) point in the Miami area is about 10 to 15 feet above sea level. The highest points are actually very close to the coast and the land slopes back down the farther from the coast you get. This is of course because much of the western portions of Miami are naturally swampland. The slopes tend to be very gentle. The only places around Miami that I can think of where the changes in elevation are noticable are the Coconut Grove area where actual 10 to 15 foot hills can be found. According to Wikipedia, the highest point in Miami-Dade County is 15ft (4.5m)


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

The highest point in the LA metro is Mount San Gorgonio, at 10,624 feet. it often has snow for 10 -11 months, if not all year. the lowet point, im not sure, but im pretty sure its below sea level. Death valley, a couple hours from LA is the worlds lowest elevation at 262 feet below. there are some Mountains in LA City at a few thousand feet.


----------



## RedMarlin (Oct 19, 2005)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> The highest point in the LA metro is Mount San Gorgonio, at 10,624 feet. it often has snow for 10 -11 months, if not all year. the lowet point, im not sure, but im pretty sure its below sea level. Death valley, a couple hours from LA is the worlds lowest elevation at 262 feet below. there are some Mountains in LA City at a few thousand feet.


Actually, the Dead Sea is the lowest elevation on earth, by a considerable margin. However, death valley is the lowest point in the United states. Either way, the LA metro area does have some nice topographical changes. Where I am located at the moment only has an elevation rise of probably about 25 feet or so... nothing impressive at all (Virginia Beach).


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> The highest point in the LA metro is Mount San Gorgonio, at 10,624 feet. it often has snow for 10 -11 months, if not all year. the lowet point, im not sure, but im pretty sure its below sea level. Death valley, a couple hours from LA is the worlds lowest elevation at 262 feet below. there are some Mountains in LA City at a few thousand feet.


If we are discussing metro areas, then the highest point in NYC is Hunter Mountain which is 4,100 ft.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Pinnacle Hill.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Cape Town- lowest point, the harbour (north border of CBD)
highest point, Table Mountain @1053 metres. (south border of CBD)


----------



## scando (Jun 19, 2004)

Baltimore has the usual mid-atlantic pattern of coastal plain, fall line and piedmont. Waterfront areas are only a few feet above sea level and would be marshes if nature had its way. Not too far, however, from there you find rocky outcroppings and a row of fall-line hills and all of a sudden you're in hilly upland. The Washington Monument sits atop one of these hills and from its 200 foot height, you look down on downtown high-rises. The highest point inside the city is Mount Washington, which is about 450 feet high. It sits on the west slope of the Jones Falls Valley, the most conspicous topographical feature in the city. The hills on either side of the valley have very steep hills and commanding views.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Malmö is flatter than a pancake...


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

highest point in Madrid inner city is about 840m above the sea level and the lowest point is about 620m above the seal level


highest point in Madrid's metro area is ''Pico de Peñalara'', a mountain (2430m)


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Death Valley is also the lowest point of North America...

According to, which names all the cities highest/lowest Elevations in the US

http://mac.usgs.gov/isb/pubs/booklets/elvadist/elvadist.html#Highest

Chicago's highest is 673 feet, and lowest point is 579 is the lowest along Lake Michigan.

However, the highest manmade point in Chicago as of today is 1730 feet, the highest point to the top of the Antenna of the Sears Tower, which roof is 1454 feet.


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

The highest point in the Sydney urban area is Mount Colah, which is on the hilly North Shore. It is about 210 m above sea level (whereas the CBD is obviously at sea level). The highest inhabited point in the metropolitan area is Mount Victoria at 1100 m (94 km from the CBD), which also the highest railway station at 1043 m.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

St Petersburg,Florida elevation is 0 to 53 feet above sea level.
Clearwater,Florida:lowest 0ft highest 105 feet


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

according to wikipedia:

*Highest point in the city:* Botley Hill in the North Downs, 267 metres.

Heathrow Airport: 24 m

*Lowest Point in the city:* is probably at sea level.. maybe at Southwark?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

according to wikipedia, the highest point in LA city is...

"The highest point in Los Angeles is Sister Elsie Peak (5,080 feet) at the far reaches of the northeastern San Fernando Valley, part of Mt. Lukens"

for the metro, look at my first post.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

SE9 said:


> according to wikipedia:
> 
> *Highest point in the city:* Botley Hill in the North Downs, 267 metres.
> 
> ...


Logically the lowest point in Greater London would be where the Thames crosses the eastern border just upstream of Dartford, presumably a matter of inches above Sea Level.


----------



## warwickland (Sep 22, 2005)

kc's core is suprisingly hilly:

quality hill (downtown) ~930'
signal hill is ~1003'
plaza ~ 850' (though this varies)
river market (downtown) ~ 820'
west bottoms ~740'


----------



## MikeSD (Nov 21, 2005)

According to the city of San Diego website, the highest is 1586ft and the lowest is at sea level. Downtown and the beaches are probably the only parts of the city that are mostly flat. Skyline Hills, Lomita, Paradise Hills, Encanto, Mission Valley, Clairemont, and basically the rest of the city are full of hills.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The highest point in Copenhagen is "Bispebjerg bakke" 30m - 131ft ... the lowest is sealevel

On the highest spot they chose to build this monstrocity :runaway: 









Much like Malmo, Copenhagen is flat like a plancake...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg:

The point which defines the geografical centre of Hamburg is 3m above sealevel.

Highest point is a nameless hill in the borough of Harburg at the border to the state of Lower Saxony: 116.1 m. This hill is in the north-end of the Harburger Berge (Harburg Mountains/Hills). Not far away from the state border are four more hills which are higher with the highest at 155 m.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna: 
Highest point: Hermannskogel 543 m
Lowest point: Lobau 151 m


----------



## ElRegio (Apr 2, 2003)

Monterrey Mexico has special geography; is a flat valley with very high mountains by the sides, some areas are on the mountains.
highest point in urban area is Colonia Olinalà : 1330mt 
and the lowest is Villa Juarez: 380mt


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Toronto juge for your self.
This 2nd picture spans 100 km


----------



## Chicago103 (May 27, 2003)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Death Valley is also the lowest point of North America...
> 
> According to, which names all the cities highest/lowest Elevations in the US
> 
> ...


Chicago's lowest point is of course Lake Michigan at 579 feet above sea level, the highest point is the 9400 block of South Claremont (near 95th and Western in Beverly) at 673 feet above sea level or 94 feet above the level of Lake Michigan, the high point is 8 miles inland from the lake in the only hilly area of the city, the area is sometimes refered to as Beverly Hills.

In related interesting trivia the Sears Tower is actually higher than the highest point in Illinois which is Charles Mound at 1,235 feet above sea level 
(656 feet above Lake Michigan), probably one of the few states where the highest manmade point is higher than the highest natural point.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

SE9 said:


> according to wikipedia:
> 
> *Highest point in the city:* Botley Hill in the North Downs, 267 metres.
> 
> ...


Heres some images of just one part of London:

Taken by me -


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Heres a quick glimpse of brum


----------



## simadon (Sep 16, 2004)

City of Toronto
Highest Elevation: 209 m(686 ft)

Lowest Elevation: 77 m(253 ft)

It is generally one broad slope from the top of the city to the Lake. Its highest point in the NW corner. Lowest at the Lake. Sharp topograhy along three river valleys that lead to the L. Ontario.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

City of Seattle goes to 520', in West Seattle. We have a lot of very steep hills. Many streets ROWs are just stairs for this reason. Other places are too steep for stairs, so they just have diagonal trails leading up. 

In the Seattle/Tacoma metro, the tallest point is Mt. Rainier at 14,410. 

That shows you why "metro boundaries" can be a little rediculous. Most of Mt. Rainier National Park is in the Tacoma MSA and the Seattle/Tacoma CSA.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

simadon said:


> City of Toronto
> Highest Elevation: 209 m(686 ft)
> 
> Lowest Elevation: 77 m(253 ft)
> ...


Thought is was Steeles & Keele...


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

You are to blame said:


> Toronto juge for your self.
> This 2nd picture spans 100 km


Are you trying to say Toronto's flat? Because it really isn't.


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

*Sapporo, Japan*

The image is from google earth--
The city lies on the Ishikari Plain--very flat, about 40ft above sea level. The mountains to the south of the city range from 1000-3500 ft. 










View from Moerenuma Park, designed by the late Isamu Noguchi. You can see that the city is quite flat. No hills at all until you reach the base of the mountains in the distance.









Sapporo hosted the 1972 Winter Olympics, and was picked to host the 1940 Winter Olympics, but gave them up after Japan invaded Manchuria in 1937. Photos from the Olympic Ski Jump:


----------

